
The $20bn plan to power Singapore with Australian solar - daddylonglegs
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/14/just-a-matter-of-when-the-20bn-plan-to-power-singapore-with-australian-solar
======
nrki
I gather the Singapore government requires renewables, making this plan
viable. Unlike the Australian government, who are addicted to their cheap
coal-fired power plants, despite the incredibly abundant solar resources on
that continent.

------
tiew9Vii
I think Mike Cannon-Brookes cofounder of Atlassian has some involvement with
this from mentions in the media/his twitter account.

Not mentioned in the article but might be interesting to Hacker News readers.

I guess the $50 billion valuation after hitting $140+ a share last week gives
him some cash to follow his renewable energy passion. He hooked up South
Australia with Elon Musk’s batteries after a twitter convention with Musk.

